# Two new penturning videos...



## YoYoSpin

OK guys and gals, since nobody panned my first production, I'm going to subject you to a couple more.

Baron with beads...turning: http://yoyospin.com/bead2/beads4.wmv
Baron with beads...finishing: http://yoyospin.com/bead2/beads5.wmv

Hope you like these new videos. BTW, I have permission form the band to use their music for the intro and exits. Does anyone know the band's name and the name of the album this music came from? Itâ€™s my all-time favorite tunes.


----------



## Penmonkey

Good videos, I can hear all you say. I have never heard the music, maybe because I only like country.


----------



## jeff

Speaking of permission...  Ed is very generously allowing me to post his videos in our library. I'll be adding new ones as fast as he can crank them out. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16939


----------



## Thumbs

Thank you, Ed. You've done a great job with these, too.  I'm sure there will be many others who appreciate your efforts as well. []


----------



## jjenk02

Great videos I liked all three.


----------



## JimGo

These are awesome Ed!  Thanks!


----------



## Yarael

Thanks Ed. Waiting for them to DL. Hope all these dont upset your ISP/Host with all the data transfers.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

Excellent videos Ed. Thank you for taking the time to produce and share these.


----------



## Ligget

Great videos Ed, they will help a lot of turners for sure!


----------



## Jim15

Ed thanks for taking time to do these videos.


----------



## dozer

Great job on the videos Ed I found all 3 usefull. Looking forward to seeing more in the future.

Kind of a noob question but what type of mandrel system are you using?


Thanks, Mike


----------



## smitty

Nice job on the videos Ed.  I see I have a lot to learn.

Thanks:  Allen


----------



## johnnycnc

Ed,the videos are great!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## YoYoSpin

Mike,

The pen mandrel I'm using with the Baron video tutorial is sold by Lee Valley: http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=46448&cat=1,330,49238

It has a setscrew that tightens down on the length-adjustable shaft. Very easy to optimize the shaft length for the specific kit you're turning...minimizing whip effect.


----------



## Yarael

Ed like the rest I liked the videos. Just have one question for you. What happened to the ones labeled bead1 and bead3??[]


----------



## carverken

Ed,

thank you,  they are very informative.  I was not aware of the others in the series, and now I will go back and see them also. enjoy your "new" camera.


----------



## dozer

> _Originally posted by YoYoSpin_
> <br />Mike,
> 
> The pen mandrel I'm using with the Baron video tutorial is sold by Lee Valley: http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=46448&cat=1,330,49238
> 
> It has a setscrew that tightens down on the length-adjustable shaft. Very easy to optimize the shaft length for the specific kit you're turning...minimizing whip effect.



Thanks Ed, Does the 8mm shaft fit that mandrel also?


----------



## bnoles

Ed,

I really enjoyed your videos and learned some new things from them.  Thanks for taking the time to make and share them with us.  You did an excellent job and I hope you will consider making many more sharing those as well.


----------



## Hexhead

I tried to view these and it said video not found on this server. Any ideas? I've watched the others and there great.


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by Hexhead_
> <br />I tried to view these and it said video not found on this server. Any ideas? I've watched the others and there great.



You can view them here.


----------

